# Create Force question



## Tumbler (Oct 17, 2005)

My first ever EOM campaign is starting in two weeks, and I am frantically trying to vet player spells.  Please help as you can.

If I am trying to create a wall of force, do I have to take elemental object if it also has impenetrable force?  So that would be a total of +8 MP.

If so, would it be reasonable to houserule a progression like this:

Create Force with Elemental Object it makes a wall with 10 hardness and 30 hp per 5 ft square for 2 MP.

With Elemental Object and Impenetrable force it's 50 hardness and 50 hp for 8 MP.

So for 4 MP you get 20 hardness and 35 hp per 5 ft square.

For 6 MP you get 30 hardness and 40 hp per 5 ft square.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 17, 2005)

I'd advise against that. I'd run it more like a curve that approaches infinity very quickly. Thing is, 10 hardness is beatable. Hard, but beatable. 20 hardness is nearly impossible for people without power attack to get through, so it might as well be impenetrable.


2 MP - 10 hardness and 30 hp.

8 MP - 50 hardness and 50 hp.

So I'd say:

3 MP - 11 hardness, 30 hp.
4 MP - 12 hardness, 30 hp.
5 MP - 13 hardness, 30 hp.
6 MP - 15 hardness, 30 hp.
7 MP - 20 hardness, 30 hp.


----------

